

Show HN: Orchive, a crowd-funded news outlet founded by highschool students - liuhenry
http://orchive.com

======
nessup
It's nice to see tech cross over into worlds traditionally governed by the
humanities. There is so much journalism that can be automated and refined.
Same goes for law.

